# Lowrance Ifinder Expedition C display question



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

Does anyone know if it is possible to display your waypoint icons only without the names on the map page? 

On my Garmin GPS12 I hade the choice to display a waypoint with icon only, name only or both. 

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Frogman (Aug 15, 2007)

Hotwired, I just picked up an Expedition C and I have no problem with the icons having names. Did you mean waypoint names? If so, once you create the waypoint, you can edit it and change the symbol and remove the name. Call me if you have any questions.

810-499-7644
Frogman


----------



## Frogman (Aug 15, 2007)

As an alternate, press and hold (2-3 seconds) the ENTER key and enter an icon of your choice, no text. If you do this however, you cannot navigate to that icon unless you use the cursor to highlight it and then "navigate to cursor"

Frogman


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Hotwired said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to display your waypoint icons only without the names on the map page?
> 
> On my Garmin GPS12 I hade the choice to display a waypoint with icon only, name only or both.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies.



Curt , you should be in "advanced mode" if that menu option exists on your machine....
Go into "Map Categories" and go to "My Waypoints" scroll right on the "Subcategory" and uncheck "Names" .....








G'Luck ,
Robert


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Robert.
That's what I wanted.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Hotwired said:


> Thanks Robert.
> That's what I wanted.


Right on br0.

Glad I could help Curt!


RAS


----------



## Frogman (Aug 15, 2007)

You know, it was bugging me, I thought that you could remove the names other than editing the waypoint. Since my Expedition is only a week old, I just didn't get a chance to dig into it that far. It may have been familiar to me since my 3 yr old LCX 104c uses the same menu system. I just never needed that feature. 
Thanks for finding that.

Frogman


----------

